# Sad end to my Firefish :(



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

It's always gutting to me when something in my tank dies, even a snail.

My Firefish passed away last night. 

We were sitting in the lounge a couple of days ago and heard a loud thump, the firefish had got spooked and jumped, right into the lid of the tank. 

I think that pretty much did for him, he spent the next day hiding away, moving around on the substrate but not swimming at all.

I didn't see him this morning at all, my wife phoned me about 10.30 all worried about the anemone 'pooing' out a white ball from it's mouth.

yep......

The anemone was expelling the small amount of fish it couldn't eat, quite amazing really, just the head and small amount of skin left. I'm guess he passed away during the night and the waterflow...............

So....The anemone got a good feeding and I got a pair of scooter blennies to replace the firefish, they are pretty cool, 20 mins in the tank and the male is already showing off to the female....love is in the air.

Thats life on the reef I guess :fish: :fish:  :fish: :fish:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear that. :rip:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry to hear it, I loved my firefish but she got internal parasites and ended up dying because she wouldn't eat the medicated food in QT.


----------

